# new Bike Shop in San Diego



## ewiccami (May 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I've recently opened up a new shop in the Point Loma part of town. We opened doors about 5 months ago and things have been going great. Road bike wise, we are a dealer for Colnago, Look, Jamis, Raleigh and some offerings from Rocky Mountain. If you're interested, here's my info.

ITSA Bike Shop
2790 Lytton Street
San Diego, CA 92110
San Diego Bike Shop | ITSA Bike Shop - San Diego, CA
619.796.4735

Hope to see you around,

Eric


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Actually walked by there yesterday. Did not stop in because I just saw the cruisers outside. Will probably check it out next time I am around there.


----------



## ewiccami (May 3, 2007)

Thanks John. I've since put out some road bikes and a few mountain bikes so people know it's not just a "Cruiser" shop.

I also specialize in custom wheel builds and bicycle fitting. I've been fortunate enough to have great teachers in this business to go along with the past ten years of being in a shop.


----------



## daMartian (Sep 17, 2010)

will be checking it out soon... thanks for the heads up


----------

